# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  طلب : اغنية فارس كرم الجديده ..

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اغنية فارس كرم الجديدة التي اصدرتها روتانا قبل ايام وتتحدث عن الغربه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه زيكو وين الاغنية يا حلو 
.
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا بدي ايها يا كبير

----------


## زهره التوليب

تفضل زيكو بيك

http://rapidshare.com/files/22858818...ram.weelly.mp3

الله يعين الي عنده عيله

----------


## mjnoon

thx man 3ala l song

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> تفضل زيكو بيك
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22858818...ram.weelly.mp3
> 
> الله يعين الي عنده عيله



يعني بصراحه زهرة 12365959662 شكرا الك على الاغنيه والله انت قعدت ادور عليها سنه بس ما لقيتها لاني مش عارف اسمها المهم شكراااااا.

----------


## mamoun420001

مشششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو زيكو بيك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _تفضل زيكو بيك 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22858818...ram.weelly.mp3
> 
> الله يعين الي عنده عيله
> _


الله يعين اللي عنده عيلة ؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _الله يعين اللي عنده عيلة ؟؟؟؟؟_


اه  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  هاي اول مره بيحكي فارس كرم كلمه مزبوطه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## loay hussain

مشكور جدا .

----------


## yaamen

:SnipeR (62): 
شكرا لك :SnipeR (51):

----------


## tito085

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو الي عاجبكم بأإانيه مش عارف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## روان

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الرابط لا يعمل


http://www.sm3na.com/song31110.html
تفضلي يا روان :Icon31:

----------


## nassour

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك

----------


## مسرع مره

مشكووووورة

----------


## معروف

عغعغهلامنتنتنءؤترنم :Confused:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معروف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (23):

----------

